# flower



## JonMikal (Aug 2, 2005)

c


----------



## JonK (Aug 2, 2005)

wow! intense. Are those colours for real? Must be some sort of hybrid lily.


----------



## M @ k o (Aug 2, 2005)

Holy flowers batman! That's gotta be the best flower photo I have ever seen...serious ! Amazing colour combo in this piece JonM. Whatashot ! ^10 on this one.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 2, 2005)

My immediate thought: How beautiful is this!!!!!?????

I too am wondering if you tweaked the colours just so much ---- they are extremely intense!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't care if the colors are real or not, they're unbelievable!  Very striking.  You do so much B&W that when you post something like this, it's a special treat


----------



## Mansi (Aug 3, 2005)

WHOA!



WHat *AWESOME COLORS!*
so unreal.. so beautiful.. 
stunning capture

well done jon! one can surely never be dissapointed opening any of your posts...
I lookforward to you consistent posting... boy you must have a truckload of awesome piccies..  

juss fabulous... the colors take me away


----------



## JEFFB (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm definatly in agreement here, this is absolutly insane. WOW. I love it.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 3, 2005)

really sweet shot! Rich (in colour) is the word I think of for this shot..


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 3, 2005)

sheezz jon, i need a thesarus to write to you... so many adjectives, and they have been used on you so much....this is just beautiful....colors are great.. the detail is great... the only thing that makes me think the flower looks alot like this in person is the flower behind it has the same stripes...your very patient or this is natural..

good job jon...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 3, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I don't care if the colors are real or not, they're unbelievable!  Very striking.  You do so much B&W that when you post something like this, it's a special treat



Ditto!!! Awesome Jon


----------



## vixenta (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow i love this! So sharp and bold, well done Jon 
What kind of flower is it by the way?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 3, 2005)

WOW...that is just amazing.  Unreal colours.  Excellent shot Jon.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoboSyke (Aug 3, 2005)

Great composition and DOF..


----------



## Miki (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow - that's a riot of color.
The deeply colored background also makes the white flower pop right out - perfect angle & DOF. 
I have to give this a 10.


----------



## john3eblover (Aug 3, 2005)

like they said, the colors are great


----------



## photo gal (Aug 3, 2005)

tres chic!  ; )


----------



## snownow (Aug 3, 2005)

Hate it ..........


Naa just kidding, will go with the pack and love it. Great shot:hail:


----------



## akufc (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow that is an AMAZING shot. The colors are spot on :thumbup:


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 3, 2005)

What everybody else said !!!!!   Fantastic!

Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

too colorful. ldman:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 3, 2005)

Sheesh, I'm going to come up with something original to say at least:




nice colors!! :mrgreen:


----------



## spike5003 (Aug 3, 2005)

you never dissapoint jonmikal


----------



## erniehatt (Aug 3, 2005)

HoboSyke said:
			
		

> Great composition and DOF..


I agree with all the comments posted, except for the above on DOF, for me I think there is to much DOF as I find my eyes are wondering away from the centre of focus, a little to busy. Ernie


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 3, 2005)

Wonderfull colors.  All I can say is wow.


----------



## David A Sercel (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow! Great shot. Great colors!

David


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

OK, time to fess up.  here's the original. in PS, i applied a color infrared action and looked kinda neat. experimenting, i kept applying the action over and over to a point where the image started looking real again but with the unusual color scheme.  as you can see, i lost some detail, but i thought it was still pleasing nonetheless.  thank you all for the kind remarks!


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 4, 2005)

I like to original just as much!!  What kind of flower is it..

Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 4, 2005)

It's a lily of some sort.  Possibly a stargazer.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

i wish i knew...i was hoping someone would jump in here with it. sorry.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 4, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i wish i knew...i was hoping someone would jump in here with it. sorry.




 :mrgreen:


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 4, 2005)

Still a great picture..

Steve


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 4, 2005)

http://images.google.com/images?q=stargazer+lily&hl=en


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> http://images.google.com/images?q=stargazer+lily&hl=en


 
always there with the answer! thanks Robert.


----------



## erniehatt (Aug 4, 2005)

Like this one Jon, the background elements are more subdued, gives the flower better focus.  Where did you find the infared action. Ernie


----------



## Ghoste (Aug 5, 2005)

Bump. I would also like to know where you got that action John =p. Deffinetly a shot the word Rad can go with.


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 6, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> OK, time to fess up.  here's the original. in PS, i applied a color infrared action and looked kinda neat. experimenting, i kept applying the action over and over to a point where the image started looking real again but with the unusual color scheme.  as you can see, i lost some detail, but i thought it was still pleasing nonetheless.  thank you all for the kind remarks!



Jon you sicken me with your PS savy ability.  

Actually the orginal is not a really bad shot, but I really like the modified version you have done.


----------

